# What Was Your Very First Model Kit?



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Mine was the aurora creature from the black lagoon, price .98 + 2 cents sales tax.= $1.00 , thanks mom. my brother built it for me .
never been the same since my first kit,
everytime i get a new kit, it makes me feel like a kid again.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

First kit was the Revell (aurora) Masserati. It didn't go well......

Second model was the Testor's Nieuport 17C and I got that one in Cub Scouts at a christmas party. (1983?) I still have it!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The first model I ever built was an Aurora kit of a Cunningham sports car, followed by their MG-TC roadster. I'm sure they must have been 1/32 scale, but to a seven-year-old, they seemed a lot bigger.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

The A.M.T.Original U.S.S.Enterprise(Large Box)built by my Dad in 1970.My Father built me a second Enterprise not too long after.He did a great build job but on that second Enterprise he put the Warp Drive Nacelle end caps on the propulsion unit front ends and the domes on the rear.I didn't care I loved the model and I was only 6.Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Airfix 1/32 Renault Dauphine.
I've finally got another one I scored about 10 years ago still in its bag with header card. It's getting built though....

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Utterly impossible to remember. But the first model I clearly remember was a small F-102 that I brought for show-and-tell in Kindergarten in 1962. No clue as to what scale or maker.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't recall for sure, but I think it was a dinosaur...a REAL one, molded in stone.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Guy Schlicter said:


> . . . He did a great build job but on that second Enterprise he put the Warp Drive Nacelle end caps on the propulsion unit front ends and the domes on the rear.


Did you zoom it around the room pointing backwards?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

had to be the gold knight on the horse my father built for me when I was 4 years old..I remember I flipped when I saw it...but couldnt build it...next was the aurora incredible hulk...that I did build.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Bob Riggles "Hemi Under Glass" Barracuda.
my grandpa bought it for me. and warned me if caught me sniffing the glue,
I would have to eat the whole tube. Still have no idea what that stuff smells like,
he made a serious impression on me.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

1961 Aurora Frankenstein :thumbsup:
...and I'm still here 
Mcdee


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

King Kong for me. 1969 ?
Home, sick as a dog...Mom brought me King Kong and my brother got Godzilla.

I think I'm still a little mad about not getting Godzilla ;-)


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Aurora Frankenstein. February 1964. I vividly remember painting the kit while the Beatles sang "She Loves You" on "The Ed Sullivan Show". To this day, nothing says "The Sixties" to me quite like The Beatles and Aurora monster kits.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

My first kit was an Aurora F9F Panther,got it on my 7th birthday 1962.Mom gave me 4 small packs of Elmers glue to build it with..I remember the nose antennae drooping the next morning..My older brother told mom to get model glue for me and to soak the plane in water so I could do it over..He failed to mention that decals come off in water as well ...lol...Jeff


----------



## wasp88 (Apr 29, 2003)

Aurora LIS robot. Dome smeared with fingerprints. Lightning bolts melted due to copious amounts of glue.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I've told this story _*ad nauseum*_ on these boards. But since you ask...

In 1962, dear old Dad gave me a 1/48 scale Aurora B-26 Martin Marauder bomber kit for my eighth birthday; I built it over the next couple of months under his careful supervision. I remember that I enjoyed the project, but wasn’t really hooked until Christmas of that year. Our next-door neighbors gave me The Mummy and that's when THE LIGHTS CAME ON!. My interest in both the hobby and the horror genre began then, and continue unabated.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

First plastic kit for me was built by my mom, the Aurora Batmobile. Remember playing with it and ended up breaking off all four wheels right after she built it! Mom wasn't too thrilled with that. Looking forward to the Polar Lights re-release. This time I'll build it...and try not to break the wheels off!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I remember my brother building the Aurora monster kits and Rommel's Rod, but the first I remember building myself was Alfred E. Newman. I've got the Revell repop, but it's still in the box (Too much great new stuff coming out!).


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Aurora Superman. My original kit is long gone -- but I do have a vintage build up awaiting restoration....


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

1969-1970 Mom got me a Aurora Dracula, been digging it ever since.
Rob
MMR


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

My first kit was a frankenstein kit which my dad took me to the local corner pharmacy store to buy it was .98 cents back then , then i got the robin kit later and lost in space robot later then the land of the giants .

Robert


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Captain Action; mom wouldn't let me use model glue or paints though.
Had to use Elmer's white glue and tempra paints lol. The paint started
flaking off after about month, taking the decal with it. The glue actually
held for almost a year! :lol:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

For me it was the Aurora Dracula kit circa 1970 when I was five years old. Dad and I worked on it together. Mostly he did the work with me handing him parts. After that I was off and running on Aurora monsters.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Not my first model but the earliest I can reme


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Not my first model but the earliest I can remember.
MPC 1928 Lincoln "Gangbusters" car. (about 1964-65)

Very cool. Itty bitty guns, bottles, boxes. 2 gangster figures. Bullet riddled parts.

I was in way over my head. Delicate movable parts (i.e. steering). Many small parts. Tried to brush paint it yellow, primer ???? whats that???? (black plastic). 

About 3 years ago I luckily bought the same exact Green box 64-65 release I had as a kid for $15. I'm still in way over my head!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Aurora Frankenstein about 1966


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

My first kit was an Airfix 1/12 scale Napoleon Bonaparte figure in 1964,I was 7 and my dad helped me paint(in Gloss paints)it,I built various aircraft and tanks etc all airfix as that was all the local toy shop stocked then in 66 a cycle shop opened acroos from the toy shop and he started stocking Revell models so pocket money was getting saved to by the 1/32nd scale aircraft.I first saw the Aurora Batman and Robin kits in a toy shop in Chatham in Kent while visiting an Aunt on Holiday but my mum said they were to expensive,it wasn't till 1969 when I went to secondary school that I discovered there were 2 shops in Glasgow selling Aurora and all other types of manufacturers kits,Clyde Model Dockyard and Argyle Models,my first Aurora kit was the batmobile hotly followed by the USS Enterprise(which was Aurora in the UK) and of course all the monsters etc,etc and I am still building after all these years and I even got a job in one of the shops,
cheers,Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Aurora's Dracula's Dragster. I remember being so proud of it in it's unpainted glory. I took it to school for show and tell and immediately broke off his hand and goblet.

I was giddy as an 8 year old schoolboy when Polar Lights repopped it. I immediatley bought two. One to build just like I did back in the day with the orange tube of Testors' and no paint. One to try to apply my "advanced" (LOL!) modelling skills to.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

First kit I built was the Aurora Rat Patrol, which was great to play with, though I had to have gotten it some time after the show went off-air. Though I did have an Aurora Batmobile, it had to have been a prebuilt since I was too young to build it and my dad has never built a kit.
Then after that I joined the Parents magazine Young modelers club.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think my first kit was actually built already...my cousin Al gave me an Aurora Guillotine. I loved it so much I saved some money from cutting lawns and shoveling snow and began my monster collection. I think my actual first kit that I built may have been the Glow Phantom of the Opera...but I really can't be sure. One thing for certain. It was definately AURORA and definately a monster kit from the Glow Series.

MMM


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmmm.... I believe my first was back in 1974, my 8th birthday. It was something called the Honest Engine. It was a very stylized steam engine. Molded in red with lots of chrome parts. I was so excited I had to start it right away. Sure wish I could find one of those again.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

As best I can remember my first kit was the MPC 1970 Jeepster. It took me a while to track it down, as all I remember was a Safari Jeep molded in white plastic, with zebra stripe paint on the box, and it came with little hunting rifles and shot guns. I really want one of these kits bad!!!!! It turns up on eBay now and then. I just keep forgetting to look for it. I missed a reasonably priced $40 kit (heck a new car is $25 nowdays). But some outlandish guy has listed one for $99 quite often... 

My dad built me the Aurora Batman and Frankenstein figures. I used to play with those all the time.


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

My first model was the AMT Star Trek "Exploration Set" that my Dad mailed away for after we saw it listed in a TV guide in the early 70's. Around the same time I also picked up at a local store a Allosaurus Prehistoric Scenes model by Aurora.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

1967, Aurora Frankenstien at 5 years old.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

1966 I was 8 and my 1st was the AMT Uss Enterprise in the same white retro box being re-poped now by R2. Over the years I think I've built 30 or so! A Doomsday Machine Constellation will be next! Hey it's even studio scale:thumbsup:

Aurora Frankenstien was 2nd!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

*So long ago...*

Probably the Aurora Frankenstein in the early 1960s. I built a lot of Aurora models (the monsters, knights, gladiators, pirates, musketeers, JFK, men from U.N.C.L.E, Bond & Odd Job, the sports heroes, tanks and WW I planes), along The Beatles but all were thrown out when we moved to another state. Aaargh! 

No photo exists of my collection, so perhaps it was all a dream. NOT!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

ITC Rhino in 1961

Randy


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Aurora Frankenstein 1963. 
My Dad first built Frankenstein in 61 when it came out, which got me hooked, but I was told that I wasn't old enough yet, so I didn't get one till 63, and we built it together. One of the happiest times of my life.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

We moved to the Philippines in 1959, my dad was in the Coast Guard and we lived on base, I fell in love with the old PBY Catalina and Grumman Albatross. Monogram made kits of both and they were my first! - Denis


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Mine was when I was a kid probably early 70's and was an Aurora Piper Aztec. It wasn't technically my first 'own' build, as my dad helped me build it. Good Memories 
Simon


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

1966 Aurora Lost in Space Cyclops w/Robinson Family, which was only .98 cents and the reason my dad bought IT instead of the Cyclops/Chariot & Family, which was about .25 cents more.


----------



## raymac1 (Sep 19, 2005)

My first was a 1953 chevy stake bed. Built around 1954 or 5, the kit came molded in green. Can`t remember what co. made it. Great site, fun reading and fond memories. Ray


----------



## yort007 (Feb 20, 2009)

My first memories is every christmas my grandfather would buy me 2 glow monster kits in the earlier 70's and my sister would build and paint them for me. In fact I think my cousin has a couple of those kits stored away( I am going to see if I can get them back)
I also have 8mm footage of me opening along box Spidey kit in the late 60's which my sister also built.The first kit I rember building is the Tijuana Taxi my brother painted the parts and I assembled it. I just recently bought the reissue.My 2 cents Troy


----------



## StanC (Nov 25, 2009)

My first building experence was the Airfix Auster Auster Antartica in the early sixties .
My late father got me well and truly hooked and we built Airfix B17,B29 ,Stirling.
Then Aurora arrived at Boydells in Newcastle in the northeast of england.
Dracula ,The Creature and Wolfman followed by Kong ,Sparticus and Superman.
I remember visiting my grandmothers with my built Wolfman and my aunty Edna when seeing the rats on the base remarked that i was weird.
Well 45 plus years later still weird.
I remember the kits being really expensive at the time at least that has not changed much


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine was the glow witch. I've loved the glow monsters ever since.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

modelnutz said:


> King Kong for me. 1969 ?
> Home, sick as a dog...Mom brought me King Kong and my brother got Godzilla.
> 
> I think I'm still a little mad about not getting Godzilla ;-)


Haha! I know how you feel! I remember seeing the Godzilla kit at my LHS, and asking for it for my birthday. I was very dissappointed when I opend the present (That was obviously a model kit!) and found Kong instead of the Big G! I never did get a Godzilla until the Monogram reissue.

I think the first model I bought was a built-up Mummy for a nickel at a garage sale. I remember it scared me so much I had to put it out in the garage that night! 

I really don't remember the first kit I built, it was possibly an Aurora Corsair kit...


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

LIke most English modelers, my first kit was an Airfix kit - the Spitfire Mk.1. I just got hooked on model kits and bought every Airfix kit ever made for the next 10 years.

I think a more interesting question is why we started modeling.

For me, it was those little 6 piece plastic 3d puzzles of vehicles and animals. I just moved on to bigger subjects. I was never encouraged by anyone else to get into modeling.

Jim


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't remember exactly what my first model was as far as Manufacturer or model but I do remember sitting across from my Dad at his workbench and he watched over me as aI attempted it. It was a bright red airplane like a Piper or Cessna type civilian craft. I can still remember trying to get the 2 wing halves joint on top to stay straight without drooping - never did get it straight! I was maybe around 5 in the late 1950's and that started it all for me. My dad was really into models mostly aircraft, He was into HO railroading as well. We modeled together and went to shows - he got me hooked on collecting old unbuilt kits in the early 80's. Unfortunetly he passed away in 1985 at the young age of 54 and its left a hole in my modelling ever since. Having freinds to share with is still great but its not quirte the same without his enthusiasm around!
Happy holidays to all and spend a moment remembering that 1 special person who started it all for you!
Steve


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

My first kit was an AMT 1948 Mercury, which my mom bought in 1964 when she was on a business trip. I was 10 years old and remember painting it black. It has all sorts of accessories, including tools and a jack. The kit's been reissued several times and I have one of those, plus I was able to find an original circa 1964 box, so I've got the reissue parts in the original box. Just about as close as you can get to the way it was 45 years ago.

Jeff


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

*A long time ago in a house far, far away!*

I really don't remember for sure. It probably was about 1961 or 1962. I picked up modeling on my own, my dad didn't do it. I guess I always enjoyed putting things together. I do remember in that time frame having some of the wacky surfers, a number of cars, an Aurora Witch and Superman as well as others. I do remember that money was tight and 3 or 4 bottles of Pactra namels and a bottle of thinner to clean the brush were the limits of my tools. I don't think I ever stopped modeling but did move into model rockets around 1968 which I have done seriously ever since. Then about 10 years ago I saw the Aurora Frightening Four Pack at Toys 'r Us and really got back into plastic again. My subjects are classic horror, odd ball cars, real space, scifi vehicles, and WW 2 aircraft. I now have a great shop and a huge stock for my imminent retirement.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Seaview said:


> 1966 Aurora Lost in Space Cyclops w/Robinson Family, which was only .98 cents and the reason my dad bought IT instead of the Cyclops/Chariot & Family, which was about .25 cents more.


Mine was the Cyclops/Chariot & Family version (at least one of us got it). Mom said I had to use Elmer's to build it and it fell apart about 2 weeks later. I was "devastated" (how about that for drama) until Mom agreed to let me use Testor's model glue. I cleaned off the elmer's and built it again. I think I was allowed to move up to painting a little while later. I put two of the Chariot decals on backwards. That still embarrasses me every time I come across the model in my basement every few years. Was thrilled when I was able to get the PL repop a few years ago.

Second was the LIS Robot. He's still around too as are many of my other childhood models. If only I could have kept the boxes. Only one I have is the from the Aurora Glow Godzilla.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

The Star Trek 3 ship set. The old one with the Romulan, Klingon and the Enterprise.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

My memory ain't what it used to be. It was either an Aurora Frankenstein, given by my grandparents, or an Aurora Gladiator/with lion that I think, maybe, was given to me by a friend of the family.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Aurora Superman...with the PAINTED box art!


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

The Six Million Dollar Man "Bionic Bustout" was my first solo model kit.


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

My first kit: Aurora Batman, when I was 4.

Cappy D


----------



## Universal Tim (Apr 7, 2009)

Mine was the Lindberg 'Green Ghoul', 1965. I was five years old and my dad had me glue it together (just two pieces to it) and he painted it. It's still on my shelf to this day.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

1st one built with dads help was a 58 chevy,First glue together was i think the aurora jet fighter.Tried it when i was 5.my best friend and i came home from school and built it with elmers glue,,we had to use scotch tape to hold it together till it dried.to keep it on the base we tried paste.that didnt hold so we used his moms clay to hold it up.The guy is still my best friend to this day.good times.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Like Mark, I've told this story before.
My first kit was an Aurora Phantom of the Opera purchased at Waibel's Dimestore in downtown East Peoria. It took forever for me to choose. My mom put the kit together with Elmer's glue at the kitchen table while I watched. She read the little story from the instructions endlessly. I'll bet she's still got it memorized. 

I had the whole run of Aurora monsters and glow monsters, then pitched them when I was in high school. An act I still regret. I thought I'd never see them again, and now here we are in a golden rebirth of modeling. The great kits have been reissued, with new figures added to the series. This is truly a great time to be a kid.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

The U-2 circa 1970 or 71. I think it was from Hawk. I remember fire or orange colored clouds on the box.

I also remember my father "helping" me build it, patience running thin, complaining about the glue fumes.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Dad built the Revell Mercury & Gemini spacecraft for me in the spring or summer of '65 (I was 4). I'd never seen a model before...much less painted or assembled like that. He was an engineer so the attention to detail was really sharp. Been hooked ever since.

First model *I* built was the Aurora Batmobile. Proabably took me 10 minutes or less, but my buds all thought I'd found the Crown Jewels because it was bigger than their Corgis .

Ah...great days indeed!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Aurora's _The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel-Maré_, the "Fright'ning Lightning" version, 1969.

I was 8 years old, and though I'd heard of model kits I really didn't know much about them. I was browsing the local toy store and the box art caught my eye. I grabbed it, ran to the front counter, and asked the clerk what it was. He took the time to explain the basics to me (read the instruction sheet, cut the pieces off, glue 'em together, and paint it), handed me a tube of good ol' Testors cement, a paint brush, three bottles of Pactra paint (black, white, and red, so I could paint the figure like the box art), and a bottle of Pactra paint thinner. Over the next two or three days I glue-bombed it together, slathered on the paint (black on the coat and pants, white on the shirt, red on the sash--just like the box! ), and spent many subsequent nights falling asleep to the warm greenish glow of the _Prisoner_'s skeleton staring back at me. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Still have it after all these years*

This was my first model kit made around 1964 when I was about 7-8 years old.
Gradually I improved my technique.
Of course the time spent took away a bit from school freak:Booring !) but it allcame out OK !


Neal:dude: from the slotcar section


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The first model kit I recall building was a 1/35 scale British Centurion tank with my father when I was a little boy. Of course, my dad did most of the work, but I helped as much as I could. I think this was where I got my love of armor models. 

Sean


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The first kit I ever got if I remember correctly was a Junkers ju88, I got ot for Christmas one year back in the mid '60s. Don't rember exactly whay year it was though.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

My first kit was a Hawk Models Weird-Ohs "Davey." Probably 1964, when I was 7. I picked it out at an IGA supermarket, and it was a whopping 98 cents! 
I tried to glue it using Elmer's, 'cause I didn't know any better. Somehow, I was able to learn about Testor's tube glue. I don't recall how I discovered it, but I remember clearly using way too much of it on several kits and causing melting.

I built every Weird-Ohs kit and got pretty proficient at building. There was a special paint set from Testor's that we bought, which I used on my "Daddy" kit. Things were going okay till I didn't clean my brush and polluted all the colors, leaving the model a murky, glossy mess!!

Models were so cheap, even by the standards of the day, that kids could learn by trial and error. Not so today!

Lee


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Lunar module and landing craft. The lunar module was suspended above the landing craft which was on a moon scape. There was this huge ugly curved arm that held the lunar module above. Really ugly, but it was my very first.


----------



## sambob (Apr 3, 2006)

My first kit was the star trek exploration set got It for Xmas when I was a kid.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I remember that one; I think I still have it in a box in the loft of my garage. I also think I painted the support arm sky blue. 








Jerzferno said:


> Lunar module and landing craft. The lunar module was suspended above the landing craft which was on a moon scape. There was this huge ugly curved arm that held the lunar module above. Really ugly, but it was my very first.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

My first model was the Lindberg Southern Belle riverboat I got for Christmas in 1989 when i was 9. My Dad painted it and my Mom built most of it (although I did manage to put the little steam engine together). I still got bits of it somewhere...


My first sci-fi kit was the AMT-ERTL USS Enterprise from Star Trek V. Acres of white plastic, no painting, and I never got both warp engines to glue into place properly.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jerzferno said:


> Lunar module and landing craft. The lunar module was suspended above the landing craft which was on a moon scape. There was this huge ugly curved arm that held the lunar module above. Really ugly, but it was my very first.


I had that kit as well. Despite the "huge ugly curved arm" it was a nice little kit.

BTW, the "landing craft" _is_ the Lunar Module; the craft suspended from the arm was the Command/Service Module.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

My first kit was the Aurora Frankenstein back in 1961. My mom was showing me how to paint it and glue it together and I remember being mad that she only let me paint one arm. After that, I went on to the Aurora Monsters and kits. Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

interesting...no one mentioned "Big Frankie"...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zathros said:


> interesting...no one mentioned "Big Frankie"...


I wanted one ...but there was no way my folks would fork over the Kings Ransom ($4.95) for a model ...that was a down payment for a Studebaker
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I had 2 Big Frankies as a kid, but wasnt my first kit, they were on sale for about 3.50 in Quebec for Christmas in 1966, got one from my folks and 1 from my aunt.The kit originaly retailed for 6.49 in Canada, not 4.98 like in the USA.
Randy


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

So long ago...! I honestly can't remember, but I would have to think it was the 18" AMT _Enterprise_.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It is hard to remember. Being 56 now it was a long time ago, the early 60s after we moved to Florida. I don't know what got me into modeling as my dad didn't and neither of my brothers ever did much but I did and have continuoued over the interim years. I do know I liked show cars, monsters, and the silly surfers back then. Some I definitely remember are the Aurora Witch (me and two buddies built ours together at one guys house), Hodad Hangs Ten (amongst others), Beatnik Bandit, Outlaw, Lil' Coffin (amongst many others), Superman, and so many others. About 14 I got into space modeling too. I now do mainly monsters, scifi, show cars, real space, and WW2 aircraft. And at the moment it is a Moebius Invisible Man tying up my Xmas holiday.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Probably some Airfix kit, but the first I can remember by name was the Aurora Glow King Kong, then Aurora Cro-Magnon Woman; I didn't finish either kit.


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

I gotta say I can't remember the first. I had many Aurora kits. I remember building the LIS Robot, Superman, Superboy, Batman, Robin and Land of The Giants. Also the Batmobile and a big Harley motorcycle. None of which I still have. We had a great hobby shop when I was a kid that had all the good stuff, so there was a lot to choose from. Wish I kept them, as do many other people I'm sure.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

My Mom found me a Big Frankie at a garage sale up the street for 50 cents back in the 60's. It was still unbuilt in the box. I displayed it at the front door at Halloween for years until I sold him with all my other Monsters and comics at my Aunts garage sale in my senior year - got a whole $18 for all of them!!!! Which bought me a lot of gas for my old MGA at the time!!!! We all did stupid things back then - and I have myself to blame for getting rid of them all. Can't blame Mom for dumping them all like most had happen!!!
Steve


----------



## Toecutter (Sep 3, 2006)

It was an A.M.T. U.S.S. Enterprise in the short box, blue plastic. I was (and am) such a Trek fan that my brother brought one home for me one day. I didn't know these existed and was floored when I saw it. It had to be built right then so I could play with it when Star Trek came on later that night. 
My bro helped me by reading the instructions, and putting glue on the joints, but he told me which pieces needed to go together and I held them. He watched me paint a few pieces, and cut the decals out but let me soak them in the water and place them on the hull.
After that, I had to get every Trek model listed on the box. Except Spock. I like the character, but he didn't do anything but stand there with his phaser. How can a kid play with that?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Technically, a neighbor worked at a tractor office and gave me a tractor model but I was very young. It was well made and must have been made by one of the big model companies.

Back in the day, we school kids picked names from a hat and bought each other Christmas presents. Someone gave me Auroras Beatnik Box [kind of a bucket T]
When I opened the box I started to cry because it was broken into pieces. My mother got out the Household Cement and helped me put it together.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

My dad has the first Revell model kit...the 1910 Maxwell...paper, wood and plastic wheels.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I remember what mine where! I actually got both the Aurora Godzilla and King Kong way back in 1970 for my 8th birthday. That's when it all started for me. SWEET!

Happy Aurora Trails1
Chinxy!


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Remember it well, it was the U.S.S. Arizona. In fact I saw what must be a re-release the other day with the same coverart. That was when I was in 3rd grade . . . now I'm 48, lol.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I got a big Frankie back in 1970 that my mom got me for my birthday! I Loved that kit. But my brothers destroyed it. So when Moebius released it I grabbed him fast! Worked on him during Christmas and had a blast. Then I scratched built a base with stone floor and a brick wall. Won a bronze at Wonderfest with him. Love that kit and now it's my favorite built kit of all of mine. I even bought a Frightening Lightening Strikes one that is still sealed. A Wonderfest special. Oh ya - Brings back good memories!


----------

